# Jordan river



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

I was thanking about going catfishing on the jordan river , but I have never fished it. Can anybody give me any info on a few places to try. I'm not looking for someones hony hole just a few general places.Thanks


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Try the general fishing and questions section......


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks I'll give that a try..


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

All the major streets that cross it tend to be good access points just look at google earth or google maps. Helps to find a good slow bend otherwise it's narrow and a lot swifter than it looks!


----------

